# Craftex 20" Planer 5hp



## Redrox007 (May 4, 2011)

Hi all, I have a chance to buy a 1992 Craftex (CII) 20" planer with 5hp motor and locking mobile base. It's 220v and comes with 3 sets of blades. It's a cast iron behemoth and it's going for $700. 

Thoughts? Good deal?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*looks like this?*

http://www.busybeetools.com/products/PLANER-20IN.-5HP-4-KNIVE-CUTTERHEAD.html

apparently imported to or made in Canada. It looks like a great deal, but inquire about replacement parts and whether other planer parts are easily swapped such as Grizzly or Central Machine etc. 
I have a Grizzly 20" 5 Hp and it's a workhorse. Not all the much to go wrong and if it was going south it would have by now. Inquire the reason the selling also if a private source... :blink: bill


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Not knowing where you are located, I will start by saying that Craftex is the house brand of Busy Bee Tools which is a Canadian company. The rumour is that there were 2 brothers, one went to the States and started up Grizzly, and the other went to Canada and started Busy Bee. The rumour also states that there was a clause that neither company would carry the other ones tools. Only recently has Busy Bee started carrying a few small Grizzly tools like sharpeners and such. With all that being said, I have a couple of Craftex tools and they are pretty good band for the buck. I usually get them on sale to take advantage of getting better bang for the buck. I have a drill press, my large bandsaw, and my jointer are made by these guys and thus far, I have only had a few minor issues. I would thoroughly agree with Bill's advice and see whether or not replacement parts are available to you in your area, unless you are in Canada. I know that the bandsaw that I have from them has a size of blade that is only available from them. (at least I haven't found another one yet) That kind of limits you to where you can buy parts doesn't it? A lot of their tools are made in China etc and sometimes the quality can be a little less than that made in Canada or the USA. The good news is that they stand by their product. I don't have any personal experience with this particular tool, but the specs look good.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

It wont be that one that you linked Bill. That is the CX line and that line only came out about 6 months ago.


----------



## Redrox007 (May 4, 2011)

Thanks Kenbo. I'm located about 2 hrs outside of Toronto. 

I like the look of this planer very much and it looks very heavy duty but I'm concerned about the made in china part. I have a few tools from busy bee and the quality can be hit and miss. 

One of my other concerns is that the original dust hood is missing and Busy Bee apparently does not have them anymore as a spare part (planer was made in 1992)

One of the reps at Busy Bee suggested i could have a metal fabricator make me a new hood. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm not really familiar with this model but the price sure seems right. The dust hood is only a minor issue as you could probably fabricate something yourself out of ply if need be. You are right about the hit and miss by the way.


----------



## Redrox007 (May 4, 2011)

Thanks Kenbo. Where you located?


----------

